# Cool or camp?



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

*Is it camp or cool?*​
Cool!!4066.67%Camp??2033.33%


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Just for fun, guys...

Some people think this car is the height of cool. Others think it more likely to be driven by Julian Clary....

Answers please!!


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

arrghhhh brings back memories of Top Gun!!!!

definately a Ladies car


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

poll added. Get voting


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I think cool, although I am not so sure on that colour...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Agree with James re:colour. Car is about as cool as a cabriolet can be. Fixed head is of course far cooler, since all convertibles are inherently poofy especially when driven around town.

"Oh, chase me, chase me, chase me!" :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

dimitt said:


> arrghhhh brings back memories of Top Gun!!!!
> 
> definately a Ladies car


I wonder if folk will say the same about Thadie Newton driving the TT cab in MI2? :wink:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

garyc said:


> I wonder if folk will say the same about Thadie Newton driving the TT cab in MI2? :wink:


HEHEHE...or certain folk abt Tom Cruise in the Porche...

Chase me too!!!

:wink:


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

dimitt said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if folk will say the same about Thadie Newton driving the TT cab in MI2? :wink:
> ...


The bit I remember most from MI2 are the face masks & voice changers!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

bit gay but quite cool nonetheless

cool get's my vote, would prefer it in silver or black though


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nearly a 50 year old design:










Still cooler than penguin p1ss. 8)


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Cooler than cool

My wife wants one (or a cabrio Karmann Ghia)
Practical family car, I don't think so.
Mind you, neither is the TT.

Porker is a classic.
Was that the one James Dean remodled with a tree?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I personally think its both.

I love it in photos... but think any bloke driving it runs the risk of being mistaken for (say) John Inman. Or something.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I love them, although not as much as the girlfriend. Would buy one if I had somewhere to put it.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Isn't that the car James Dean wrapped around a lamppost...in which case it is very cool.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

jonno said:


> Porker is a classic.
> Was that the one James Dean remodled with a tree?


I think his one needed abit of work to get it back to that condition.










Still very cool 8) but again not in that colour.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> I personally think its both.
> 
> I love it in photos... but think any bloke driving it runs the risk of being mistaken for (say) John Inman. Or something.


Robert Redford drives one in Spy Game, and he is deffo bent as the Scenic Railway.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

teucer2000 said:


> Isn't that the car James Dean wrapped around a lamppost...in which case it is very cool.


His was a Porsche 550a Spyder.




























Hard to think of a cooler or more iconic combination form the last century. 8)

ps Teucer - how did recent events go? Well I am sure.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I personally think its both.
> ...


pmsl :lol: :lol:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> teucer2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't that the car James Dean wrapped around a lamppost...in which case it is very cool.
> ...


my dad went to the dentist a while ago in spain when his tooth fell out and the dentist (a german chap) asked him if he had seen the guy in before him. my dad said yes becuase he had noticed he was wearing a 'james dean lives' t-shirt and then the dentist explained to him that the guy actually owned the car that james dean died in. not sure if he had kept it as wreckage or if he had rebuilt it as best he could

looks a bit of a write off to me though!

bit sick methinks!


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

great story though....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

How many would change their answer if I mentioned the word "replica"


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

garyc said:


> teucer2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't that the car James Dean wrapped around a lamppost...in which case it is very cool.
> ...


James Dean's car is a classic, a piece of motoring history... so yep it will be good to own... but the one in the picture...NAHHHH


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> > Porker is a classic.
> ...


Ian
According to Audi, that is actually used "Approved" :roll:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Tim
Nah, it still looks good even if it is a *replica*
By Chesil by any chance?
http://www.chesil.co.uk/info/background.htm


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonno said:


> Tim
> Nah, it still looks good even if it is a *replica*
> By Chesil by any chance?
> http://www.chesil.co.uk/info/background.htm


Aye...
Beetle chassis and the engine from a VW Transporter, apparently...

I asked him if it came with a stove, but I think that might be the Caravelle


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The Chesil Speedsters are OK.

As is this German wide-bodied 365d replica:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

If its your "thing" its not a bad price:

We now offers two versions of the Fully Built Chesil Speedster

CLASSIC SPEEDSTER...............Â£18,950

1600cc Engine
Swing-axle suspension
Original style bucket seats with slotted backs
Carpeted rear seat area, including seat backs
Black hood
Side screens
Wood rim steering wheel

EVOLUTION SPEEDSTER...............Â£24,950

1800cc Engine
Metallic paint finish
Independent rear suspension
Black hood
Leather upholstery with fully adjustable seats, including head rests
Wood rim steering wheel
Wind-up windows
Immobilizer (Thatcham Category 2)
Black & silver number plates (if applicable)
Full AA Relay membership

EXTRA COST OPTIONS

Mechanical

2000cc 1100bhp with twin carburettors..........Â£1980
Engine oil cooler system (necessary for 2000cc installations)..........Â£695
High ratio gearbox..........Â£595

Versions

Left hand drive..........Â£195
Historic classic car registration status (Road Tax exempt)..........Â£295

Body

Metallic paintwork Â£295
Special effect pearlescent paint Â£325
Hood supplement: choice of burgundy, tan or blue Â£85
Stainless steel luggage rack Â£250
Hard top Â£1295

Interior

Mota Lita wood rim steering wheel..........Â£80
Nardi wood rim steering wheel..........Â£180

Latest Developments Now Available:

Heated windscreen
Independent heating system
Enlarged rear seating area, making the Chesil a true 2+2 sports car


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

The replicas arent cheap,

How much are the genuine ones worth?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jonno said:


> 2000cc *1100bhp* with twin carburettors..........Â£1980
> Engine oil cooler system (necessary for 2000cc installations)..........Â£695
> High ratio gearbox..........Â£595


i'm getting one!!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jgoodman00 said:


> The replicas arent cheap,
> 
> How much are the genuine ones worth?


$70K for a Concours good un like this 



















HOWEVER. Depreciation is unlikley to be an issue. 8)

I would if I had the spare folding and a barn to keep 'em all in.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

jam said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> > 2000cc *1100bhp* with twin carburettors..........Â£1980
> ...


lol.

Is a bit of a con though.

Engine cooler is required for 2000cc installations, therefore the cost for the 2000cc engine is actually Â£2675


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

jonno said:


> r14n said:
> 
> 
> > jonno said:
> ...


Roadside assist would have that baby moving in minutes.
C.S. would probably state it was a "Design Issue" and offer you an A2 diesel courtesy car.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Agree with James re:colour. Car is about as cool as a cabriolet can be. Fixed head is of course far cooler, since all convertibles are inherently poofy especially when driven around town.
> ...


PMSL.  Nearly as much as when I see a Oakley piloted TTR really trying, but going backwards in my mirrors, and getting a good 'sooting' for his troubles. You wag you. :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Oakley`s, never !
Bvlgari :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


Just got me some new Oakley Why 3 Lens 3...

Lovely fit, great shades.

However, (and back on topic "Other Marques") they don't fit in the Zed's sunglasses holder.

Bit of an oversight, methinks


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


If they are blue/silver mirrored 626s, you have redeemed your self in one foul swop my friend. V cool. 8)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Blue 530`s - found the wide arm of the 626 too " feminine " (if youâ€™ll let me have that one as, a Roadster driver!  )


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

jam said:


> my dad went to the dentist a while ago in spain when his tooth fell out and the dentist (a german chap) asked him if he had seen the guy in before him. my dad said yes becuase he had noticed he was wearing a 'james dean lives' t-shirt and then the dentist explained to him that the guy actually owned the car that james dean died in. not sure if he had kept it as wreckage or if he had rebuilt it as best he could
> 
> looks a bit of a write off to me though!
> 
> bit sick methinks!


The car (Little Bastard) was rebuilt and supposedly cursed - one owner died, another broke his legs or similar etc etc. The car was then hawked around as an aide to illustrate careful driving. It was stolen in 1960 en route to Los Angeles from Sacramento, and has been missing ever since.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

ronin said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


[pedant]it's actually Bulgari mate, not Bvlgari

they just shape their 'U' like a 'V' in the logo[/pedant] :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

vernan said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > my dad went to the dentist a while ago in spain when his tooth fell out and the dentist (a german chap) asked him if he had seen the guy in before him. my dad said yes becuase he had noticed he was wearing a 'james dean lives' t-shirt and then the dentist explained to him that the guy actually owned the car that james dean died in. not sure if he had kept it as wreckage or if he had rebuilt it as best he could
> ...


looks like i've located it then

look for a guy wearing a 'james dean lives' t-shirt somewhere round the puerto banus area on the costa!

where do i claim my reward?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> However, (and back on topic "Other Marques") they don't fit in the Zed's sunglasses holder.
> 
> Bit of an oversight, methinks


See, if you were in a TT, you'd be wearing them all the time, isn't that right Gary? :wink:

I've got a pair of Oakley's and they do a great job of keeping the sun off my eyes.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jam said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


whatever.
http://www.bvlgari.com/ http://www.bulgari.com/
:wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

teucer2000 said:


> Isn't that the car James Dean wrapped around a lamppost...in which case it is very cool.


Nah, that was the _far_ cooler 550 Spyder










Oops, I missed the plethora of other replies. I would have deleted, but instead I think my photo (or rather, Ryan's from www.spyderclub.com) deserves to stay.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i took pictures of one at the cann car show last year,you could buy a great replica for 17,000 e then have fun driving it home. now that would be cool.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> Blue 530`s - found the wide arm of the 626 too " feminine " (if youâ€™ll let me have that one as, a Roadster driver!  )


Done


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

ronin said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


erm, ok, http://www.investis.com/bulgari/q1_2004/pr_english.pdf
don't think they'd get it wrong in the financial report, do you? :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jam said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


No I donâ€™t, but it doesnâ€™t really matter - LV is easily identifiable as Louis Vuitton, I used an example to illustrate something, both spellings are correct in the sense they allow somebody to identify with a product, if id had misspelt it completely, then maybe and I mean maybe you may have had a point bringing it to light. Being pedantic just for the hell of it only highlights what an "interesting " personality you must have outside of the forum. Do you find people speak slowly to you for fear of being pulled up at the slightest pronunciation error? Initially it was tolerable, but to trawl the web for a financial report highlights just how dull you have too be to even think of bringing it to that level. There are people on here that obviously suffer from dyslexia and I would never pull them up on it, you on the other hand.......


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

ronin said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


simmer down mate, it was only a joke! don't get so stressed over something so small  :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


Well said James.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is cool...even the cool Atomic Kitten girls were driving one in a video clip. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The words cool and Atomic Kitten should never be used in conjunction with each other.

The Chesil Speedster on the other hand is still pretty cool and there are some great examples about. In fact I seem to remember garyc saying he would get one in a post a little while ago. Or maybe he just mentioned that he knew of their existence, can't recall now.

Either way, you tend to buy cars like that because of their looks rather than because of the way they perform, so it makes little difference that the engine is from a Caravelle and when you open the bonnet it won't have Porsche stamped (cast - for the pedants) into it.

And I assume BULGARI (for that IS the correct name) use BVLGARI in a vain attempt to convey a sense of history. Echoing the Roman practice when carving letters into stone as illustrated below.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> The words cool and Atomic Kitten should never be used in conjunction with each other.
> 
> The Chesil Speedster on the other hand is still pretty cool and there are some great examples about. In fact I seem to remember garyc saying he would get one in a post a little while ago. Or maybe he just mentioned that he knew of their existence, can't recall now.
> 
> ...


Hmmm

Agree Kell - but my point is that some cars can LOOK cool (particularly on paper) but not necessarily BE cool... 

I think the Porsche (or Chesil) looks a great car. I just happen to think that there is greater potential to look a tit when actually driving one...

Just a bit of fun, though...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I know what you mean TIm - and so do the Top Gear audience. Their Cool wall is not too far off the mark whn it comes to things like that.

I even agree to some extent about their placing of the TT.

Doesn't stop me loving the way it looks though.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Some good points being made here. Is a cool car sometimes not cool to be seen in. My Dad bought his wife a Merc SL a few years ago. They treasured it because she'd always wanted one. But he got called a [email protected] by someone in a traffic jam and sold it immediately. Does it make him shallow for wanting one or shallow for being bothered by what other people think? Personally if someone is going to tell you that you look like a Big W because you have a Â£70k car then it's probably more to do with jealousy than anything else.

On the subject of whether Porsche Speedster is cool or not, it is irelevant. If you want one you buy it. Simple. If you think someone looks an idiot in it then you keep your mouth shut because you may be alone.

Never forget that flares came back again!

But as for cool, I love these. But if I get one I know someone will call ME a [email protected] But would the person calling me be jealous or honest?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ag said:


> Some good points being made here. Is a cool car sometimes not cool to be seen in. My Dad bought his wife a Merc SL a few years ago. They treasured it because she'd always wanted one. But he got called a [email protected] by someone in a traffic jam and sold it immediately.
> 
> This is a perfect example of why I feel all cabriolets are slightly embarrassing and 'poofy' to be seen in town or an urban situation, if you are male, and particularly of 'a certain age'. (in the country, by the sea, or just on the open road, it is different). It tends to invite such thoughts and comments from the General Public. Should you give a toss? No, but it depends whether the pleasure of owning/driving is offset by the displeasure of someone shouting "Wanker", "Poof" etc at you. I guess if you don't welcome the attention, both positive or negative, then you shouldn't have one in the first place.
> 
> ...


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

NO!!!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I note that "Cool" is definately winning 

In some ways, I'm glad about that, as (subject to finance) the purchase seems set on going ahead.... *grin*

but, think on... someone recently posted a picture of an Evil Kinevill toy, and a few of us said "Cool! We owned one as a kid". Sure, we think it is cool NOW, simply because we thought it was cool THEN. If the truth be told, it would make a crap toy for us today (as we've hopefully grown up a little) but would also make a crap toy for a kid today too, as times have also changed.

My dad always wanted an E Type jag. He still sort of does. But last time we spoke about it, he admitted he enjoys the thought of owning one more than he'd actually enjoy the ownership experience itself. The Jag was a great car in its day, but would be both cumbersome and uncomfortable by modern standards. (the same is true, incidentally, of the Chrysler Crossfire...)

The Chesil, whilst having slightly updated internals, won't necessarily suffer from this, it is still a compromise...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2004)

awesome car!!!!

http://www.chesil.co.uk/

don't fancy the sound of a 2ltr VW Camper engine though


----------

